# Van Bitz - Strikeback T



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I am considering stopping at Taunton and asking them to fit their Strikemaster T alarm and immobiliser. £575 seems alot of money, but they are specialists in

a) alarms/immobilisers
b) motorhomes

this will cover all doors and a locker, and you can turn off the movement sensors to just cover the perimeter doors (useful for sleeping in less secure areas.

Has anyone used this company or any other recomendations?

you can fine their website at: www.vanbitz.com


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

There was a big discussion about the Van Bitz alam a while back, Many people have it fitted and are very happy with it. There are others that have had it fitted and now feel let down after VanBitz asked for an extra fee to cover fitting by one of their trusted and vetted suppliers.(sorry I cant find the link to the warranty fee discussion.

To me it seems to be way to much money, there are many Thatcham Alarms that can be had far cheaper.

Previous discussion here

BTW Much was made of the fact that I got the price wrong initially, but everything else seems to hold up.

A few points to note

1. Van Bitz never really justified the extra expense of their system compared to other Thatcham alarms.
2. It was generally accepted that if your vehicle had been targeted to be stolen (to order) then no alarm system was going to stop them.
3. I threw down a challenge that with his permission, that VanBitz own vehicle could be "stolen" for demonstration purposes, this challenge was not accepted.
4. Much is made of it being the only sustem designed for motorhomes, nut there does not appear to be one single feature that is not available on other systems

It is a good system, very professionally fitted, but in my opinion way too expensive when compared with other Thatcham systems.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It is a comprehensive 'peace of mind' addition to your pride and joy, Our motorhome has a Strikeback alarm fitted, lockers, perimeters, pager etc. The system was already installed on the 'van when we purchased it 18mths ago, during which we have had no problems with it at all.

Regards M&D


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

Is there anything fitted thats not available much cheaper elsewhere though?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dunno George, We were in a fortunate position, and didn't have to go shopping for a decent system to protect our 'van, (it was fitted by previous owner) however, the listed range of products on the market endorsed by insurance companies to thatcham spec is forever growing, and no doubt there are suppliers who can sell the components req'd to do the job at a more competitive price, therefore the choice of how much and on what to spend money, is the responsibility of the 'van owner to decide. 

Regards M&D


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

its true there are many people out there who will fit a Thatcham approved alarm system with all the same bells and whistles, if memory serves me right the only extra seemed to be a bright led in a brass bezel.


----------



## wotto (May 1, 2005)

Hi There,
Ive just had a Strikeback T Alarm fitted to my new van, had it done by the fitters that were made redundent at RDH (Beeston) they have got their own premises called RVTex.
The workmanship was second to none, you wouldnt know there was an alarm fitted but for the leds and warning stickers.
We all know its not the cheapest alarm but all i can tell you is i had a Cat 1 Toad alarm fitted on my last van and i had nothing but trouble.
I grant you Toad make good alarms but my problem was it wasnt fitted very well.
So this time i payed the extra for peace of mind and a good night sleep (no false alarms when raining)
I do recommend the strikeback alarm but at the end of the day its your money.
Best of luck,
Neil.
P.S: I think vanbitz is closing for their summer holidays sometime soon.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi M&D
> 
> its true there are many people out there who will fit a Thatcham approved alarm system with all the same bells and whistles, if memory serves me right the only extra seemed to be a bright led in a brass bezel.


Good morning George,

You are correct there are many people who will fit an alarm but it's finding one that will do a decent job.

I've had Van Bitz alarms fitted to my motorhomes in the past because I knew I would get the job done properly. I never once had a problem with one of there alarms, thats why I kept going back.

My Timberland has a Cobra alarm fitted as standard, at the first sign of a problem I shall be off to Van Bitz to have it replaced.

Unlike you George I'm unable to carry out even the simplest task on the van and have to rely on other people. Before I had my refillable gas bottle I even had to get someone to change the gas bottle for me. Once even that simple task was fouled up and we had a gas leak. Now I have a little man down road who does jobs for me, but there are so many cowboys out there one has to be very careful. I've seen a few results of tasks carried out on motorhomes by inexperienced people.

I'm prepared to pay over the odds to get a job done to my satisfaction just for the peace of mind.

There must be many on MF who are in the same position as me.

Don


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi Coral,

I'm an individual who likes to do work on my own van and save cash whenever I can, which is almost always. 

When I am travelling (6 months of the year), I periodically come across people who are having trouble with their commercially fitted alarm systems. I have yet to meet anybody who has had a problem with a Vanbitz Strikeback alarm.

There is hardly anything more irritating than an unreliable alarm system - not just activation noise but issues of trust on leaving the vehicle, not to mention an immobilier that won't let you start the vehicle! It is against this background that I bit the bullet, coughed up the cash and had a Vanbitz system fitted to my Hobby over 3 years ago at Leisurepower at Warrington. The workmanship was exceptionally tidy and the system has been totally faultless to date. I am usually confident about my capabilities but I am confident that I could not have matched their installation - simple.

I have no axe to grind here. I accept that an alarm is not a guarantee of security and adopt other security measures as well. Most people accept that an alarm system has limitations but within those limitations, they do like it to do what it says on the tin. The Strikeback does so. You pays your money.....

Nobby


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Our first motorhome had the Strikeback alarm already fitted when we bought it and gave us no problems. It seemed reasonable when buying our second van, new that we should also have the Vanbitz alarm fitted in Taunton.
I confess that we didn't look around at other systems as none seemed to be mentioned in the mh forums/newsgroups at the time.

We have been satisfied with the installation and were able to have an extra 'cab-only' sensor added for use when in overnight sleep mode. An extra which Vanbitz hadn't been asked in the past.

If we were to be in the market for another I would go there again. For us it's a case of being tried and tested.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We've been looking around for a suitable alarm, a combination of peace of mind and insurance requirements being the main drivers.

The fitting service by Van Bitz appears to be a factor that makes them stand out, allied with a 2 year warranty i think they are competitive.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We also have a Vanbitz system with Pager fitted to our van,
The fitting service we got at Taunton was very professional with taxi service laid on for us to and from Taunton so we could get out for the day.

They also have a nice campsite next to the premises as well now.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Brownhills fitted an alarm to our mh (sigma) but they didn't tell me when I asked for an led in front bumper that it would always be on even after disabling alarm! also it didn't flash and was a poor quality light. Generally I didn't like the system so went back to what I had always had a Van Bitz Strikeback alarm. It is costly , I have the option with the alarm notifying me by my mobile phone if the alarm is triggered, this is better than the pager. I haven't had any problems and as always the fitting superb. But at least it works well. The one fitted by Brownhills kept going off when windy!!!!!!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> ............The fitting service we got at Taunton was very professional with taxi service laid on for us to and from Taunton so we could get out for the day.


How did you manage that? We were dropped in Taunton and told where the bus stopped at the end of the road for our return journey. :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

We had a Van bitz system fitted and I am afraid to say we are not happy with it. We assumed the remote would operate the central locking but it did not. We asked for this to be done but were told it was not possible as the relevent wiring had been cut away!!! The sensor (sleep mode)would only operate when one entered the cab,which meant that the rear of the van was unprotected.We had to pay a further £100 to have this rectified! If you have one fitted please ask them exactly what you will get. regards jim ,scotland.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for all comments - I think on reflection I will have one fitted. I have suffered from poorly fitted alarms in my cars before, and Strikemaster does seem well fitted.

Unfortunately they are on holiday for the first 3 weeks in August.

As soon as they get back I will give them a ring.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*


seamusog said:



The sensor (sleep mode)would only operate when one entered the cab,which meant that the rear of the van was unprotected.We had to pay a further £100 to have this rectified! If you have one fitted please ask them exactly what you will get. regards jim ,scotland.

Click to expand...

*


seamusog said:


> > I don't quite understand this.
> > The standard sleep mode was designed to allow you to set the alarm for the outside of the van (habitation door and lockers) without setting the inside sensor. Its purpose being to allow you to set the alarm when you left although leaving an animal inside or to set it at night to protect the door/lockers and be able to move about inside.
> >
> > We were the first to ask for the extra being the sensor which just covered the cab for sleep mode when occupied. This allowed the occupants to move about as long as you don't forget and go into the cab.
> > ...


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Sorry if i did not make myself clear gillian. I was trying to explain to coral that the sensor was not very effective. In order to test this I set the alarm and walked towards the front of the van.The alarm did not activate until I entered the cab area,so,if some one broke into my van through a window the alarm would not activate unless the intruder entered the cab.To be fair when I took it back to Taunton geoff increased the sensitivity,that gave me another three feet but still left the rear of the van with no protection.the front sensor was included in the price,but I had to pay £100 to have a sensor fitted in the rear .So I paid almost eight hundred pounds for a system that did not fully protect my van! regards,jim, scotland.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

seamusog said:


> Sorry if i did not make myself clear gillian. I was trying to explain to coral that the sensor was not very effective...........................
> regards,jim, scotland.


Thank you. I understand now, much obliged.


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

We had our Strikeback T fitted by JMB Additions. Excellent workmanship, superb piece of kit. They took us to the local train station, Seaford, where we went to Brighton for a few hours and they picked us up at the station again. Van is 7 meters long and testing the microwave sensor inside the front 6 meters is well covered as well as all doors and lockers.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

hi 

Just got a txt from my mate wilecoyote, he's touring Scotland at the moment and has a strikeback fitted. 

He has the full monty package with the txt alert. He had a txt that his alarm had gone off and hurried back to his van to find that someone had tried to nick his cycles. The loop cable was the thing that set the alarm off and scared the thieves away, I'm assuming. 

He was very upset about the RDH thing, but loves his alarm. 

Dave


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

I notice that the 'new' RDH still have Vanbitz agency details on their website.

As the new management bought the business, intellectual rights etc., does anybody know if they (RDH) are honouring warranty on their previous installation work? 

I know there are a few out there who were upset over the warranty thing (directed mostly at Vanbitz). It would be interesting to know if RDH are showing 'goodwill'? I guess many previous customers will be hoping to carry on where they left off with RDH?

Nobby


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
We had a Strikeback alarm fitted to our Compass Drifter at a cost of well over £500 it didnt stop the scum from stealing it.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

nobbythehobby said:


> I notice that the 'new' RDH still have Vanbitz agency details on their website.
> 
> As the new management bought the business, intellectual rights etc., does anybody know if they (RDH) are honouring warranty on their previous installation work?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't read too much into this. They just seemed to have amended bits of the old website. You'll notice that it still shows the old address at the top.

To create the right impression I would have hoped they would have got this sorted out be now as it's been a couple of months, since they took over

Andrew


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

No alarm system will do that, me and paul (redone) said that in the big thread on the Strikeback alarms.

It was being claimed that £575 was small price to pay to protect a motorhome from being stolen, we said at the time it would not prevent it being taken. At that time it was claimed that no motorhome fitted with a strikeback system had ever been stolen. The initial thread was about a couple who had been robbed while in the van, because the strikeback did not go off, due to of all things a changed cab light bulb.

I even went so far as to ask Van Bitz to accept a challenge, which was avoided and with good cause, if your motorhome is targeted it will be stolen.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you have any details Mike on the theft and the method used?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2

I would be surprised if the vehicle was ever seen again, I cant imagine any scenario that would allow Mike to have any details on the Modus.

If you do (have details) probably best not to post on open forum


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

> I notice that the 'new' RDH still have Vanbitz agency details on their website.


I appreciate that the website may not be telling the whole truth but if I had a RDH installation warranty for a Vanbitz system, I would have been inclined to have contacted them by now to ask them the crucial question?? I wondered if anybody had actually done so especially in view of the hooha about the £50 letter from Vanbitz.

Nobby


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

I have a Cobra alarm on my current van which has the bike loop and internal sensors (which can be turned off). It was a professional installation and I have had no trouble with it. I have also had Strikeback alarms fitted on previous vans which gave no trouble. The Cobra one was much cheaper though.

ken


----------



## 97575 (Feb 6, 2006)

*professional installation with discount!! by JMB Additions*

Hi there

GeorgeTelford asked a question about anyone fitting Thatcham approved alarm systems much cheaper anywhere else. I have had a Vanbitz alarm system fitted to my van as well as a pager, oyster and battery master for about 5 months now, by JMB Additions (near Brighton) and haven't looked back since. There installation was very professional with taxi service laid out for us, they were very happy to offer discount with what i had installed.


----------



## 97575 (Feb 6, 2006)

ken said:


> I have a Cobra alarm on my current van which has the bike loop and internal sensors (which can be turned off). It was a professional installation and I have had no trouble with it. I have also had Strikeback alarms fitted on previous vans which gave no trouble. The Cobra one was much cheaper though.
> 
> ken


Hi Ken I have had 2 vans in the past both with cobra alarm. I gave each alarm about 3 months before they started to play up due to weather and fast traffic. JMB Additions have kept me up to date with the Strikeback T alarm taking it from one van to another all with new door contacts. I would never change from a Strikeback T alarm and certainly would not get a cobra!


----------



## 97577 (Feb 6, 2006)

JMB Additions installed a Strikeback T alarm system, they made sure we understood everything about the alarm before letting us get under way and said we could phone them at any time for advice. There website was very helpful and had other very interesting campervan additions I wasn’t aware of. We were taken to the station were we had a great time walking round Brighton for a few hours, we were then picked up on time and taken back to the workshop. The microwave sensor picked up everything in the van from front to back and even works with big objects in front. They were very helpful when we phoned and will be going back soon for solar panel and inverter to be installed.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a Cobra alarm fitted (Cat 1) to our M/H, sensors on all doors and inside sleep function with led.
Apart from my wife setting it off  , we have had no problems with it, and are pleased with the standard of fitting  .

I regularly check to make sure it works correctly, its nice knowing you have one fitted, its even better knowing it works :wink: .

Best Regards
Frank


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Is the Strikeback alarm referred to in this thread the same as the Meta M999T Thatcham category 1 system installed on my Sundance. 

If so the costs mentioned seem excessive compared to the £355 I paid for the alarm and fitting in April 2005. I have tested the Meta and found that the movement sensors protect the whole vehicle cab and habitation unit. 

Has anyone on the forum any experience of linking the alarm to a unit that dials up a telephone(s) if the alarm is triggered? If so which system did you have fitted and have you had any problems with it? 

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello Mike,

As far as I know the Strikeback T Alarm is NOT the same as the Meta M999T alarm.

Mine is the Van Bitz fitted Strikeback T alarm. If the alarm is triggered I receive a test message on my mobile which is very good. Also I can send a text message: sat.status and this then replies by text informing me the alarm is on, battery voltage and temperature, forget what else but I find this useful. Every so often a "periodic message (text) is sent, I guess to keep the sim card active..........


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

it is a Meta alarm system but not exactly the same as the Strikeback T, for example the Strikeback T includes a large LED in a brass bezel.

I always wonder about the value of alarm systems (et al) on motorhomes. 

It really doesnt matter what alarm system you have fitted if a professional thief as an order for your make and model consider it gone and forget about the fancy tracker system because that will be de-activated too.

The alarm system will protect against joyriders, but as far as I am aware motorhomes are never taken just for a spin. It will help stop a casual thief from robbing you while away from the vehicle, but again a cheap alarm would do that too, smash and grabbers are not worried by alarms so if its visible......


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We have booked into Leisurepower in Warrington to have this fitted.

It's not that more expensive than other alarms from other fitters, in some cases it's the same.

The testiments from owners of this alarm indicate a lack of problems following the install, these appear to be more reliable than some other cheaper alarms that are fitted. We are quite happy to pay for a well supported, well installed system with a decent guarentee.

Vanbitz clearly state this will not stop a pro thief, we have insurance cover for that. This is just a deterent and should slow down even the most determined thief.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2 Point

Van Bitz imply that a pofessional thief would walk away,

*"it would take a top rate thief to overcome the system. In many cases a professional thief will recognise that the system will take time to overcome and look for an easier target." *

Trouble is when they are looking for a list vehicle, finding that easier target is going to be a problem, a much bigger problem than overcoming an alarm system, its not like looking for a Vauxhall Vectra.

Also it is implied that Sigma, Cobra and Toad alarms are not suitable for Motohomes and the possible dire consequences, there is also a general implication that fitters of any other alarm system are rubbish and unregulated here is the crucial line

"All three of the above produce great car alarms but it doesn't help you if the fitter is rubbish and allowed to fit car alarms unchecked"

All very clever as it doesnt actually say that they do not produce a suitable alarm.

Here is the whole section

*"Now imagine the scene; your insurance company tell you that you have to have an alarm system fitted and you ask if they can recommend a system? You're told A Thatcham alarm is required. You then get talked into having the Cobra or the Toad or the Sigma from the dealer and quite reasonably, assume that everything is OK because it is Thatcham. Being Thatcham approved is only of any use if the correct fitment policy has been followed. All three of the above produce great car alarms but it doesn't help you if the fitter is rubbish and allowed to fit car alarms unchecked. Worse still, say the unthinkable happens and your motorhome is stolen and you're asked to provide proof that a suitable alarm system was fitted. You then find out that the underwriter has a copy of the Thatcham list and tells you that as you have had an inappropriate alarm fitted, your insurance is invalid!"*

Reading the above would lead many people to believe that Sigma, Toad and Cobra do not produce suitable alarms, read the following Thatcham List and see that they actually do, Feature codes for each procduct is also enlightening
Now if you look at the Thatcham approved list for LCV etc (Where The strikeback T is listed) have a look at Page 38-42 (all the crucial stuff on Page 41) M99T by Meta Systems mentioned earlier in this thread appears there too.

Thatcham Compliance listing


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Rita and George,

Thank you for the replies. The reason I asked was that I had heard that the Strikeback T was manufactured by Meta and they looked to be identical in illustrations.

I agree that if a professional thief targets any motor caravan he will probably have the wherewithal to overcome any alarm systems but why make his steal any easier. 

My reason for asking about the telephone link is that my van is stored 20 miles from where I live and if I know that there is a problem I can contact the site and get them to investigate or even get the unit to phone the site office as well. Had not thought about the low battery, thanks for the lead on that Rita.

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I think Van Bitz are just trying to justify their well over priced prices.
My Cobra alarm was professionally fitted and supplied with a certificate (number asked for by my insurance company and approved) to prove.

My insurance company charge the same amount if i have a Van Bitz or Cobra, surely the insurance people are the ones to ask. If a Cobra multi purpose alarm (car alarm, don't make me laugh) is good enough for my insurance, its good enough for me :wink: .

My local shop sells bread for £1.05, Asda sell the same bread for 83p. Does the £1.05 taste any better. In other words, use your loaf  .

Van Bitz were right about one thing, if a pro thief wants it , hell take it alarm / chain / garaged whatever.

Best Regards
Frank


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

my insurance only wanted £25 extra without an alarm just the Fiat imobiliser was satisfactory, you can fit your own for peace of mind, and save a lot, as there are a lot of £25's into the price of an alarm ?

Safeguard

Brian


----------

